# Newbie here



## Jules001 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi my names Julian but everyone calls me Jules... I have been diabetic for the last 9yrs and god has it affected my life... I thought I could handle things my way but it back fired on me, I have no Nerve endings left in y feet also my thighs have been suffering aswel.. they call it Diabetic Neuro something... any way just thought I would say Hi to everyone...

Cheers
Jules


----------



## VBH (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello Jules.

Neuropathy is the word you are looking for - or Diabetic Peripheral Neuropathy.  You might find this very useful:
http://diabetesforum.org.uk/articles/diabetes-information/53-diabetic-peripheral-neuropathy

Apart from keeping blood glucose under control, that article probably has the best suggestions for at least partly reversing the neuropathy.  And I am sure that any improvement would be welcome.

Hope its useful.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Jules, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about the neuropathy, that's not good. Are you getting any treatment for it? A few of our members also suffer from it. You might be interested in watching Lee's documentary about his experiences

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=8360 

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have, or just have a good old rant if things are getting you down.


----------



## shiv (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Jules, welcome to the forum. What form of treatment are you on now?

The forum is awesome for asking questions and getting things off your chest...we all know exactly what you're talking about


----------



## Jules001 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Hi Guys*

Thanx for your replys and support

Ermmm right here I go...

Amitriptyline 50mg
Gabapentin 300mg

they are for my thighs but they are not really helping with my feet.. when I go out and walk for about half hour my feet are killing me also my hips are to, I use a walking stick when I am out which helps alot...


Jules


----------



## shiv (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear you have such trouble with your feet and hips. Where abouts are you based?


----------



## VictoriaGreen (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Jules


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Jules 

Welcome to the forum x


----------



## Jules001 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Hi*

I dred to think what my HBA1C is gonna be I think the last 1 I had was really high.... My blood levels are normaly quite high but my nurse has changed my insulin by loads.. I take 14 units b4 breakfast 16 at lunch 38 at evening meal and 50units of slow acting insulin at night... my blood this morning was 7.4 and I felt really rough not used to being that low lol... oh yeah and I take some form of metoformin 2000mg's before evening meal.....

anyway just thought I'd share that useless information with you guys lol

Jules


----------



## am64 (Jun 9, 2010)

hi jules welcome to the forum ..sorry to hear about your condition ... x  as northe says have a look at lees doco film its really good x


----------



## Jules001 (Jun 9, 2010)

am64 said:


> hi jules welcome to the forum ..sorry to hear about your condition ... x  as northe says have a look at lees doco film its really good x


Yeah I did its really good... I have sent him a Question so just waiting for reply


----------



## am64 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lee is great doing alot at moment for raising awareness of diabetes are you on fb ?


----------



## am64 (Jun 9, 2010)

ahha i saw your question and i might be able to help you out as my hubby helps people sort out their benefits ( what a nightmare it can be !!) hes home later but we very busy tonight... but i will try and mention it if I get a chance ...if not tonight soon x


----------



## shiv (Jun 9, 2010)

Jules001 said:


> I dred to think what my HBA1C is gonna be I think the last 1 I had was really high.... My blood levels are normaly quite high but my nurse has changed my insulin by loads.. I take 14 units b4 breakfast 16 at lunch 38 at evening meal and 50units of slow acting insulin at night... my blood this morning was 7.4 and I felt really rough not used to being that low lol... oh yeah and I take some form of metoformin 2000mg's before evening meal.....
> 
> anyway just thought I'd share that useless information with you guys lol
> 
> Jules



It's not useless! 7.4 is a pretty decent level to wake up on. If you've been running high, you will feel pretty weird as your levels come down, but it's so important to keep them as in range as possible.


----------



## Jules001 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah I know they are but by about lunch time ish they are up to 10 ish lol... 

Yeah I on fb Julian Burgess look me up (profile pic of red shirt with number 40 on it and jules lol

cheers


----------



## am64 (Jun 9, 2010)

i mentioned re fb cos there are a few links to lees groups etc ...i see if i can find you and send you links x


----------



## Jules001 (Jun 9, 2010)

ok thanx a lot


----------



## shiv (Jun 9, 2010)

Tried adding you Jules but there was no pic of a red shirt, have you changed it again??

Have a chat with your team if your levels are rising up in between meals. There might be something they could advise.


----------



## Jules001 (Jun 9, 2010)

If you type in the search bar julian burgess it shows red shirt with number 40 on the back.. plus my name has a star next to it


----------



## shiv (Jun 9, 2010)

Still can't find you! Julian Burgess brings up 35 results, none of which are a red tshirt or have a star next to the name!


----------



## am64 (Jun 9, 2010)

Jules001 said:


> If you type in the search bar julian burgess it shows red shirt with number 40 on the back.. plus my name has a star next to it



nope ....theres a bloke playing a guitar in a kilt !! no red t shirts


----------



## Jules001 (Jun 9, 2010)

you looking in the right place lol... whats yours I add you lol


----------



## shiv (Jun 9, 2010)

I've PM'd you, Jules


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Jules, welcome. I have neuropathy too and take Gabapentin - I take 300mg three times a day. but yours sounds much worse than mine


----------



## Jules001 (Jun 9, 2010)

Right I have opened my privacy settings.. there is over 400 ppl with the same name as yours lol......


----------



## Jules001 (Jun 9, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Hi Jules, welcome. I have neuropathy too and take Gabapentin - I take 300mg three times a day. but yours sounds much worse than mine



Hey dude...

I only take 300mg of gabapentin in the evening before bed your on a higher dose than me.... anyway how are you coping with it!! are you working? how has it affected you?


----------



## Jules001 (Jun 9, 2010)

Just done the dreded finger test "ouch" lol 17.4 which I think is what you refer to as your HBA1C


----------



## shiv (Jun 9, 2010)

You know your HbA1c is the one they take at the clinic/surgery and it's a general representation of your levels over the last couple of months? You've really confused me with that comment, heh.

Do you do corrections?


----------



## VBH (Jun 9, 2010)

Jules001 said:


> I dred to think what my HBA1C is gonna be I think the last 1 I had was really high....


Ah. Thats the real problem then and its not going to get any better until you sort that out.



Jules001 said:


> but my nurse has changed my insulin by loads..


Ah now theres the key.  Your nurse controlling your insulin rather than you.  Now I know the insulin users know their stuff better than I, but I think you would be far better off learning your way around insulin dosing and taking that over.  After all, you have to deal with it all day, not just when you drop into the surgery or get on the phone.

Those who get a handle on manging their own insulin dose can have far greater control over their blood glucose (BG).  I'll leave it to the insulin users to start talking about carb counting and DAFNE.  Good luck.


----------



## Jules001 (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh right ok... In that case I haven't had an Hba1c for at least 6 months or more..... did you read about my fb setting is open now so you can find me lol


----------



## shiv (Jun 9, 2010)

Jules001 said:


> Oh right ok... In that case I haven't had an Hba1c for at least 6 months or more..... did you read about my fb setting is open now so you can find me lol



17.4 is pretty high for a blood glucose reading, do you take correction doses to bring any high BG readings down?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 9, 2010)

Jules001 said:


> Hey dude...
> 
> I only take 300mg of gabapentin in the evening before bed your on a higher dose than me.... anyway how are you coping with it!! are you working? how has it affected you?



I don't let it bother me, it doesn't get in the way - what I have is a transient form of it which means mine will get better and probably go away once I keep levels under control - it was caught before too much damage was done. That's not to say that yours is the same type though. And yes, I work, or I will be again come monday when i start my new job. As I said, mine isn't very bad I just get the odd tingle or shooting pain but it doesn't get in the way unless my levels are through the roof.

It sounds as if your levels are running pretty high - what is your team doing to help you with this? And try and get an HbA1C done if you can, it'll help you work out where you can start with getting levels down again


----------



## PhilT (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Jules, welcome to the forum.


----------

